# Anyone ever used Professional water guardian by Interpet....



## Stu72 (11 Jul 2011)

To create a sofwater environment in their aquariam? If so how does this work?

Stu


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jul 2011)

*Re: Anyone ever used Professional water guardian by Interpet*

Hi all,
No, it will work by adding a buffer to your water, probably a phosphate buffer based around a mix of monosodium phosphate and disodium phosphate.

These will lower the pH, but for them to work there has to be an excess of the buffer in solution, the harder (and by this we really mean "the more strongly carbonate buffered your water is" ) your water is to start with, the more buffer you have to add.

What you end up with is acid water with a high conductivity, which is a very different medium from naturally soft water.
You always have to remember you can't really make water softer by adding things, you have to take them away.

cheers Darrel


----------

